
Elon Musk has just received verbal approval for a NYC-Philadelphia-DC hyperloop - headmelted
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/888053175155949572
======
bhalperin
Does "verbal approval" mean... _anything_ , in the context of local
construction regulation?

Best of luck to Musk, but there must be a misunderstanding going on here, or
he is being somewhat misleading in use of the term "approval".

~~~
headmelted
I have to assume there's a mountain of regulation for established / already-
in-the-legislation transportation that would prevent this. If anything, an
unproven (safety-wise) hyperloop would have an orders of magnitude harder time
on top of that.

(I'm not based in the States, so I don't know, but it seems implausible that
this wouldn't be the case).

------
27182818284
The PR world of building momentum is probably a bigger win. This is the third
time I've seen this so far today, for example. The single tweet being
rebroadcast out a bunch, despite just being verbal confirmation, might build
some inertia that could help later when dealing with real confirmation in
contracts

